# Look who I found on my landing earlier :)



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Went upstairs earlier to go get something and found Smudge (neighbour's cat)
fast asleep under the clothes airers on my landing. I never saw her come in but I do have the backdoor open today as it's so warm so must have sneaked past me.

Little sweetheart - think she's worn out as I'm pretty sure she's not going home - again!

There's no way I could move her sleeping peacefully like that though, I'm not made of stone


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh how lovely and contented she looks


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Aww  Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

haha 
she looks very comfy


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww she looks so comfy bless her xxx:biggrin:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Awww, she looks so comfy lol xxx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Very sweet cat 

How does Tigger get along with her?


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

kittykat said:


> Very sweet cat
> 
> How does Tigger get along with her?


Now you've opened the floodgate for a Tigger/Smudge saga 

Tigger is very good with her and seems to want to be her friend bless. It's smudge that's being a little madam (likes to hiss at him) I think she's learning though that if she wants to be around then she has to be nice to Tigger.

Smudge's nose is a little out of joint as she had begun to think that this is her territory (my fault!)

Can't help but look out for her though - she was outside on the fence wanting to come into the house at just gone 5am when I let Tigger out. That's what makes me think she's not spending an awful lot of time at home again.

Plus she seems absolutely exhausted - she was like a kitten when I went upstairs and spotted her - couldn't keep her little eyes open.

I've reached the stage now where I'm thinking that I've done everything I can to discourage her from coming here. Including not feeding her, getting my own cat and putting her outside (well, apart from today) and still she comes here regular as clockwork throughout the day.

If her owners ever come calling for her think I'll have a few choice words for them rather than apologising again


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah bless her  She looks very much at home there


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

awww bless her. she looks so relaxed and comfy.

really lovely looking cat


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

I'm sorry I must have missed your first threads about this story. I have seen you mentioning this little cutey. I assume from what you have said up there that you fed a cat and got told off by the owners? It is a shame that she doesn't seem to like her home bless her heart. I wouldn't be able to wake her up either


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

WittyKitty said:


> I'm sorry I must have missed your first threads about this story. I have seen you mentioning this little cutey. I assume from what you have said up there that you fed a cat and got told off by the owners? It is a shame that she doesn't seem to like her home bless her heart. I wouldn't be able to wake her up either


Yes, if you're ever really really bored have a look at the original thread - think I entitled it 'confessions of a real life cat napper'

Basically I first came onto this forum claiming that the little cutie was my own cat. She had a sore paw a few weeks back and I told her owners (who live across the street from me) They weren't very impressed that they hadn't seen their cat for 8 mths and I felt bad for making her life so comfy with me. Then again they knew where she was as I'd had her chip scanned and talked to them then and they never once came looking for her.

That's what prompted me to get a cat of my own as I could not justify essentially stealing someone elses pet. Looks like I could end up caring for two cats now - it's a bit like that saying about buses I guess


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Malaguti said:


> Went upstairs earlier to go get something and found Smudge (neighbour's cat)
> fast asleep under the clothes airers on my landing. I never saw her come in but I do have the backdoor open today as it's so warm so must have sneaked past me.
> 
> Little sweetheart - think she's worn out as I'm pretty sure she's not going home - again!
> ...


Oh bless she has come back, I hope she stays for you this time, looks like you have two pusses right now lol!

Has Tigger seen her yet though lol!

Izzie


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Malaguti said:


> Now you've opened the floodgate for a Tigger/Smudge saga
> 
> Tigger is very good with her and seems to want to be her friend bless. It's smudge that's being a little madam (likes to hiss at him) I think she's learning though that if she wants to be around then she has to be nice to Tigger.
> 
> ...


Do not apologise to them people, if they can't offer her a nice enough home that she wants to stay there, then thats their problem, she has voted with her feet and prefers you! You have done all the right things to deter her she keeps coming back. I hope she is back for good.I think you are brill cat Mum!

Izzie


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Do not apologise to them people, if they can't offer her a nice enough home that she wants to stay there, then thats their problem, she has voted with her feet and prefers you! You have done all the right things to deter her she keeps coming back. I hope she is back for good.I think you are brill cat Mum!
> 
> Izzie


Thank you for your kind comments Izzie. What worries me about this situation a lot though is medical care for Smudge. If anything happens to her I can't take her to the vet (if they scan her I'd def. be branded a cat thief) so would have to go knocking on the owners door again.

Plus I don't know where she's up to with fleeing and worming - thinking about shoving a note through owners door telling them I've done what I can to not 'lure' her in anymore but she still comes to me most days. Just along the lines of 'if you're ever wondering where she is knock on my door'

That still won't resolve anything though - sigh! - and to top it all off I haven't seen my Tigger since he went out this morning at 10  Hope he's alright.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Do not apologise to them people, if they can't offer her a nice enough home that she wants to stay there, then thats their problem, she has voted with her feet and prefers you! You have done all the right things to deter her she keeps coming back. I hope she is back for good.I think you are brill cat Mum!
> 
> Izzie


yes, I totally agree with this  you have tried to deter her. I personally wouldn't feed another cat and I wouldn't suggest other people did because it causes hassle with owners etc etc but this cat obviously prefers you. I think you will end up with two :lol: :thumbsup:

I bet Tigs and Smudge will be cuddling up before long  :laugh:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes I can see where you are coming from, well unless they keep her locked in they can't stop her coming to yours,I still think it will come down to you owning her in the end. See what happens.

Izzie


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

aint it funny though that no matter hwo warm is it outside they still come in and sleep right next to a radiator or warm coochy area lol

my cats are sunbathing at the moment and the dogs been dipping his head under water all day lol bless him!

wish i was there mind all cooched up!


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

shellinch said:


> aint it funny though that no matter hwo warm is it outside they still come in and sleep right next to a radiator or warm coochy area lol
> 
> my cats are sunbathing at the moment and the dogs been dipping his head under water all day lol bless him!
> 
> wish i was there mind all cooched up!


He he he - I def. wish I could be a cat in my next life. No matter how tired I am just feel too guilty to ever have a sleep in the day. As a cat - no problem obviously


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Smudge certainly looks at home there.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Aw I'm pleased that they seem to be getting along, you have tried to discourage her but cats will be cats! and she would probably only find someone else to take care of her if you didnt! Sounds like they dont pay her any attention!

I understand the vet issue though, its a tough one.


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

so sweet 
what does the neighbour think to sharing a cat:biggrin:


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

CanIgoHome said:


> so sweet
> what does the neighbour think to sharing a cat:biggrin:


I don't know, that's the problem. They don't seem keen to keep the lines of communication open and as the OH says I can't keep going over there knocking on their door and implying their not looking after their cat properly 

What a pickle!! Thing is if I had the choice again of whether to give Smudge that first piece of ham I'd probably do it all over again (sounds terrible doesn't it )

I was just saying to the OH though that so many people seem to think (not on this Forum I hasten to add!!!) that because cats are independent they can just be left to their own devices.

Thank you all for your kind comments to the pics and my ramblings by the way, much appreciated!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Aww bless. It seems Smudge is completely contented in your house. As people say, you don't adopt a cat - they adopt you, & it looks like Smudge has definately adopted you!

I know this is covering old ground, but have you offered to buy her (explaining that she is always round at your house anyway)?


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Aww bless. It seems Smudge is completely contented in your house. As people say, you don't adopt a cat - they adopt you, & it looks like Smudge has definately adopted you!
> 
> I know this is covering old ground, but have you offered to buy her (explaining that she is always round at your house anyway)?


I'd love to ask them if I can buy her but am not brave enough 

I suppose the worst that could happen is they tell me to s** off


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Malaguti said:


> I'd love to ask them if I can buy her but am not brave enough
> 
> I suppose the worst that could happen is they tell me to s** off


Go with your hubby for support - as you say they can only say no, but it seems like they can't be a***d looking after Smudge so they would be glad not to have to pay for all the food etc.


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Go with your hubby for support - as you say they can only say no, but it seems like they can't be a***d looking after Smudge so they would be glad not to have to pay for all the food etc.


Mmmh - I'll have to work on the OH a bit as he just wants to stay out of it altogether where speaking to the neighbours is concerned.

On a lighter note, managed to snap the attached pic tonight - do you reckon it was getting near dinner time 

From left to right: Gingey (real name unknown) Smudge, and Tigger lounging on the floor. He was looking up at the fence as if to say ' What the???? is going on here?' lol


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL. Bet Tigger was ready to spring into action if Gingey came into your garden!


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> LOL. Bet Tigger was ready to spring into action if Gingey came into your garden!


Gingey tried but the OH shooed him away. I let him do all the shooing when necessary as I'm always nice to all of the kitties I see - just can't bring myself to be nasty lol

Thing is I don't feed any of the others - just talk to them nicely if and when I see them and it seems to attract them like a magnet. God knows what they actually hear when i talk though


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

you should do whats in the best interest of the cat....and he is clearly cosy with you  looks SO cute <3 my boyfriend lost his cat to his neighbours  she is VERY well looked after and they are pet mad, so my boyfriend and family are happy!


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> you should do whats in the best interest of the cat....and he is clearly cosy with you  looks SO cute <3 my boyfriend lost his cat to his neighbours  she is VERY well looked after and they are pet mad, so my boyfriend and family are happy!


Yeah I guess you're right - have to say though I would absolutely hate it with a capital H if I lost my Tigger to the neighbours but if he was so much happier there I'd have to let him go.


----------

